

How Goldman secretly bet on the U.S. housing crash - yan
http://consumerist.com/5395226/goldman-secretly-bet-on-housing-crash

======
antidaily
It would be great if Goldman was making money in some way that didn't seem
like they were abusing the system.

------
mikeryan
Actual Story: <http://www.mcclatchydc.com/227/story/77791.html>

Its a bit funny that after reading the earlier article about Paulson it seems
Goldman changed their tune a bit. (also interesting the Bear Stearns felt that
betting both sides was hinky)

------
anamax
And we made Goldman whole on their collateral through AIG, so they didn't have
to go after the folks who would have owed them money if AIG had gone down.

------
mwerty
"Whether this really constitutes fraud depends on who knew what, and when did
they know it."

------
lssndrdn
How is this news?

